# Deployment/Hiring Process



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I recently took the Civil Service make up test on 21 Sep, and results are expected to be sent out around Dec. However, I may be going on a 6 month vacation around that time. That being said, I'm new to this whole "getting a card" thing. If I were lucky enough to get contacted by a PD in Mass, I may be deployed at that time. Do PD's recognize this as a reasonable excuse to miss an interview/PAT/BI? I feel really confident about the exam and I don't want to get bypassed for anything because I was physically unable to meet some of the hiring process criteria. Has anyone else been in this situation? Thanks!


----------

